# General > General Chat >  Christmas Giveaway

## crashdive123

Time for a Christmas giveaway.  Here are the rules  You have to have been a member of the forum for at least the last 14 days.  You have to have at least 30 posts (at the time of this posting).  You must be at least 18 years old.  Sorry, but just only folks in the U.S and Canada.  Just post that you want a chance at it, and Ill draw names in about a week.  Im giving away the file knife and sheath that I made - Good Luck!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Time for a Christmas giveaway. Here are the rules – You have to have been a member of the forum for at least the last 14 months. You have to have at least 5,000 posts (at the time of this posting). You must be at least 50 years old. Sorry, but no lawyers. Just post that you want a chance at it, and I’ll draw names in about a week. I’m giving away the file knife and sheath that I made - Good Luck!


Neat! You da' man, Crash! I'm in!

----------


## Boker

*Drools*


 Count me in.


Pssst....I seen what you did there Ken.  * CHEATER*

----------


## SARKY

I'm in.... I'm in!!! OOOH OOOH OOOH!!!

----------


## Rick

Yeah. I normally don't but this time I'm in. 

(hmmm. Wonder if I can ban everyone that says they are in. Yeah, that should work)

----------


## Ken

> *Drools*
> 
> 
> Count me in.
> 
> 
> Pssst....I seen what you did there Ken. *CHEATER*


 
 :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Hmmmmm.  Better go back and read your post again Ken. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Originally Posted by *crashdive123* Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 
> 
> _Time for a Christmas giveaway. Here are the rules  You have to have been a member of the forum for at least the last 14 months. You have to have at least 5,000 posts (at the time of this posting). You must be at least 50 years old. Sorry, but no lawyers. Just post that you want a chance at it, and Ill draw names in about a week. Im giving away the file knife and sheath that I made - Good Luck!_
> __________________
> *Learning is not compulsory. Neither is survival.*
> W. Edwards Deming 
> 
> 2dumb2kwit.Its an Adjective, Not a Noun, Yall! 
> _Last edited by crashdive123; Today at 08:02 PM._


That was just mean.  :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

OK, we'll stick to the rule in post #1 then.

----------


## Ken

> OK, we'll stick to the rule in post #1 then.


Can I edit YOUR post?  Just this one time?   :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

Count me in!  (Trying to ban Rick.)  Crap!  I'm outranked by an administrator!   :Innocent:  :Sneaky2:  :Cool2:

----------


## Ken

> (Trying to ban Rick.)


Can't you try a little bit harder?   :Innocent:

----------


## mcgyver

That is very nice of you Crash!
I've admired every knife I've seen you make.
Count Me in you ol' bubblehead

----------


## nell67

i'm  In!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pal334

Oh yes, I am in. A chance like this is not to be missed

----------


## cowgirlup

Count me in too! :Tongue Smilie: 

( Awesome sheath BTW)

----------


## gryffynklm

Thats a fine Crashblade, of course I want a chance at it.

----------


## owl_girl

ooh i wanna play.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I'm most definitely in!! This is a chance of a lifetime!!

 Me: Dottie can you empty this 5 gallon bucket?
Dottie: sure,What is THAT in there?
Me: Oh it's nothing to worry about, It's just drool from me looking at this knife.
Dottie: YUCK!! You Empty it yourself!!!!...... Hey that is nice. I wonder if I should enter????

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Finally a chance to get one better than mine. COUNT ME IN

----------


## Batch

Do I have enough posts?

Yes! I am in!!!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I am in! Crash has got the Christmas Spirit!

----------


## equus

I am in!!!!!

----------


## Bladen

this is really nice of you crash.

count me in.

----------


## aflineman

I would like a chance at that very beautiful knife and sheath.
I'm in, and Thank You!

----------


## oldsoldier

Sounds great crash count me in....

----------


## canid

i was gonna ignore this on principle, because i don't need it, but i have to admit, i'd love to own one of your knives.

i suppose i'm in.

----------


## NightShade

Don't wanna miss this opportunity...... Count me in!

----------


## finallyME

Me too, me too. Your are awesome, even if I don't win.  I will be happy as long as Ken doesn't win.  :Sailor:

----------


## tipacanoe

Please count me in sir!  Very nice looking set.  It is just amazing how good the sense of humors are on this site, it really is a good way to relax.

----------


## Geronimo!

That is very kind of you. I'm in.

----------


## oly

> Me too, me too. Your are awesome, even if I don't win.  I will be happy as long as Ken doesn't win.


Now I have to join in. :Laugh: 
That is a fine looking knife crash.

----------


## Stargazer

That's a good looking knife Crash.
I'd like to be added.

----------


## klkak

Ooo, Ooo, Pick me, Pick me!

----------


## Rick

OMG! I never realized I'd have sooooo many to ban. I need to get busy I guess.

----------


## rebel

Wow!  Since I have a forge to make my own I regretfully decline. Mine will never be as good.  Dang it!  Good luck folks, that's a fine looking knife.

There Rick...I saved you the trouble.

----------


## tonester

awesome blade! count me in!

----------


## Ken

> OMG! I never realized I'd have sooooo many to ban. I need to get busy I guess.


 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 12-11-09 9:54 PM 
Rick 
Administrator

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

Join Date: Nov 2007
Location: Central Indiana
Posts: 19,865 
Blog Entries: 1
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 
Boy it's mighty quiet around here............
__________________
*Safe Zone LLC** "The Most Trusted Name in Outdoor Gear".* *Check out our free Family Disaster Plan*

*NEBO 5050 Flashlights* *are now in stock.* 




Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.[/URL]

==================================================  =====
.
.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 12-12-09 6:54 PM 
Rick 
Administrator

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

Join Date: Nov 2007
Location: Central Indiana
Posts: 19,865 
Blog Entries: 1
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

I wonder what's going on. No posts all day. I guess everyone's Christmas shopping.
__________________
*Safe Zone LLC** "The Most Trusted Name in Outdoor Gear".* *Check out our free Family Disaster Plan*

*NEBO 5050 Flashlights* *are now in stock.* 




Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.[/URL]

==================================================  =====
.
.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 12-13-09 11:38 AM 
Rick 
Administrator

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

Join Date: Nov 2007
Location: Central Indiana
Posts: 19,865 
Blog Entries: 1
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

Crash? When's that drawing gonna' be held?
__________________
*Safe Zone LLC** "The Most Trusted Name in Outdoor Gear".* *Check out our free Family Disaster Plan*

*NEBO 5050 Flashlights* *are now in stock.* 




Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.[/URL]
==================================================  =====
.
.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 12-15-09 2:38 PM 
Rick 
Administrator

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

Join Date: Nov 2007
Location: Central Indiana
Posts: 19,865 
Blog Entries: 1
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

*checking Member list*

Oh crap! I banned Crash too.  :Blushing: 
__________________
*Safe Zone LLC** "The Most Trusted Name in Outdoor Gear".* *Check out our free Family Disaster Plan*

*NEBO 5050 Flashlights* *are now in stock.* 




Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.[/URL]

----------


## hunter63

Sure, count me in also, big admirer of your work, and would make a prized addition to my collection..............

----------


## Ken

Gee, Crash, that's a lot of work - writing down all those names.  :Innocent:  I feel bad, knowing that you have so much more work to do, when you're already tired from working so hard making that magnificent knife. 

Tell ya' what, Crash! I'll be considerate (unlike everyone else here  :Sneaky2: ) I'm gonna' save you some trouble and write down my own name and send it to you! I'll use this piece of paper.  :Smile: 


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> 1)Ken
> 2)Ken
> 3)Ken
> 4)Ken
> 5)Ken
> 6)Ken
> 7)Ken
> 8)Ken
> 9)Ken
> ...


That does seem to make things a bit easier!  :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> That does seem to make things a bit easier!


You are a Shameless hussy!!

----------


## Ken

> You are a Shameless hussy!!


 :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Let's try this again
> _1)Ken_
> _2)Ken_
> _3)Ken_
> _4)Ken_
> _5)Ken_
> _6)Ken_
> _7)Ken_
> _8)Ken_
> ...


Nice job, Poco!  :clap:

----------


## Ken

> You are a Shameless hussy!!


At least I ain't gonna' ban anybody.    :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Poco?   :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Poco?  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


You are incorrigible!!!! After I went and deleted my post to save on posts/replies to this thread!!

RICK!!

 I'll pay you $5 to start your ban with Ken.(Granted it is excessive payment for all the good it will do for the Forum, But it will be money well spent!!) Or you could just move all these excessive posts to the Ken and Poco /2D2k tag team thread!

----------


## Rick

Just send the paper to Crash. He can use it to wipe up all the manure you're spreading.

----------


## Ken

And I'll raise you $25.00 to Ban Poco first.......   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I want a chance at it! Thats the beauty I was eyeing earlier! awesome crash!!

----------


## Rick

Don't be swattin' flies at an auction. The bidding has opened at $5 with a raise to #30. thirty, thirty, thirty, thirty, do I hear $40. What'llyasay? Give me a $40, 40, 40, I have 30 do I hear 40?

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Don't be swattin' flies at an auction. The bidding has opened at $5 with a raise to #30. thirty, thirty, thirty, thirty, do I hear $40. What'llyasay? Give me a $40, 40, 40, I have 30 do I hear 40?


Where do you want these?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

That's OK  I'll appeal to Crash!!
Crash could you,would you please move all these obnoxious posts to the netherworld of the Ken - 2D2k/poco tagteam thread?

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Oh, cool. Ken just outbid himself!! $300! I got $300 do I hear $350?

----------


## rwc1969

That's a long list and a very pretty knife. Please count me in.

Very generous offer Crash.

----------


## Ken

:Innocent:  Nah, why bother.

----------


## crashdive123

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 12-11-09 9:54 PM 
> Rick 
> Administrator
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 
> 
> Join Date: Nov 2007
> Location: Central Indiana
> Posts: 19,865 
> ...


Now that's funny!

----------


## crashdive123

> And I'll raise you $25.00 to Ban Poco first.......  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Your wish has been granted.  Now.....whose next?

----------


## Ken

> Your wish has been granted. Now.....whose next?


That ain't a REAL "BANNED" -- it's a "!BANNED!"   :Sneaky2: 

However,  :Innocent: , if you wanna' try again, just dump those two "!"s and then you can move on to 2dumb next.........   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Crash....this is a very nice thing, that you're doing. Please count me in.

Now......hoooooold on there Rick. If I win, I may be persuaded to trade that fine knife, to a mod/admin, in exchange for banning Ken.  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

> Now......hoooooold on there Rick. If I win, I may be persuaded to trade that fine knife, to a mod/admin, in exchange for banning Ken.


Hmmmm. This may well be worth thinking about. Ban Ken....Win a knife.....Ban Ken.....Hmmmm.

----------


## Ken

> Hmmmm. This may well be worth thinking about. Ban Ken....Win a knife.....Ban Ken.....Hmmmm.


I don't care what you say.  I know that, deep down inside, you'd miss me too much!   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Maybe I'll just put you on the "be quiet for a while" list instead of banning you. That's worked pretty well for some.

----------


## Ken

> Maybe I'll just put you on the "be quiet for a while" list instead of banning you. That's worked pretty well for some.


Wouldn't that ruin your Christmas?   :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

Did someone say something?

----------


## Stargazer

Hmmm a public banning.Sorry Poco or 2D but if it makes my chances any better you will be missed. :Lol: 

 :Innocent:  Crash are you ready for another jar of jam ? :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Jam!? Aaaaargh!

----------


## nell67

> Blowin' in one ear and out the other..........


Brain fart????

----------


## red lake

i'll put my name in that hat.

----------


## Ken

> Crash....this is a very nice thing, that you're doing. Please count me in.
> 
> Now......hoooooold on there Rick. If I win, I may be persuaded to trade that fine knife, to a mod/admin, in exchange for banning Ken.


Crash?  I think you missed one....  :Innocent:  *é*

----------


## crashdive123

I liked that one.

----------


## Ken

> I liked that one.


 
 :Sneaky2: 
.

----------


## Rick

Just to paraphrase what Poco said...

1)Rick
2)Rick
3)Rick
4)Rick
5)Rick
6)Rick
7)Rick
8)Rick
9)Rick
10)Rick
11)Rick
12)Rick
13)Rick
14)Rick
15)Rick
16)Rick
17)Rick
18)Rick
19)Rick
20)Rick
21)Rick
22)Rick
23)Rick
24)Rick
25)Rick
26)Rick
27)Rick
28)Rick
29)Rick 
30)Rick
31)Rick
32)Rick 

And he just put the list together to suck up.......again.

----------


## Ken

'tween you and me, he's about to go

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I cleaned it up for you, Poco.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Yeah I see. You cleaned out the post of me asking to be allowed Moderatorship for just a measly 5 minutes..... Hmmm, interesting.

----------


## Ken

> Yeah I see. You cleaned out the post of me asking to be allowed Moderatorship for just a measly 5 minutes..... Hmmm, interesting.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Stargazer were you wanting in on the drawing? I wasn't sure but will be glad to update the list if you want in!

----------


## AVENGED

Yo Boss! I'm In!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rick

Poco - You mispelled Avenged. It's R.I.C.K.

----------


## crashdive123

> 34) Stargazer ???


He's in.

The jam was soooooo good.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Poco - You mispelled Avenged. It's R.I.C.K.


 Pfft! It's better than how he spelled 2dumb2kwit! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Pfft! It's better than how he spelled 2dumb2kwit!


Aaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaha!   :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Poco - You mispelled Avenged. It's R.I.C.K.


No Rick is spelled A-N-N-O-Y-I-N-G   A-D-M-I-N-I-S-T-R-A-T-O-R.      Rick is just the nickname.

I Think Ken Might Get His Wish In Regards To Me. :Innocent:

----------


## oly

Rickster is a trickster so he should be bant from the list poco.  :Innocent:

----------


## cabingirl

Nice knife, I want to  play

----------


## Rick

> Rickster is a trickster so he should be bant from the list poco.


Would you like one lump or two?

----------


## crashdive123

> Do you have any certain time you plan on closing this?


I'll draw the name on Friday, the 18th.

----------


## Sarge47

The next time there is a give-away like this, why not a rule that previous winners can't enter, that way it gives those that didn't win a chance?  Also, Poco, it being Christmas & all, handmade knives are a great gift to give Mods! (hint, hint, nudge, nudge.)   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Stargazer

I think thats a great idea Sarg.That would mean that if no one else gets added tothe list I only have to wait 35 years to win something.Whoo Hooo.The way my luck is I need all the help I can get.

----------


## RangerXanatos

I'm in.
Thanks for the opportunity!

1) Ken
2) Boker
3) Sarky
4) Rick
5) Sarge
6) Mcgyver
7) Nell67
8) Pal334
9) Cowgirlup
10) Gryffynklm
11) Owl Girl
12) Pocomoonskyeyes
13) Ole W Va Coot
14) Batch
15) CowboySurvival
16) Equus
17) Bladen
18) Aflineman
19) Oldsoldier
20) Canid
21) Nightshade
22) FinallyMe
23) Tipacanoe
24) Geronimo
25) Oly
26) Stargazer
27) KLKAK
28) Tonester
29) Hunter63
30) YourComfortingCompany
31)rwc1969
32) Red Lake
33) Avenged
34) Stargazer
35) 2Dumb2Kwit
36) CabinGirl
37) RangerXanatos

----------


## Sarge47

My last post should have read Poncho, not Poco, although anybody is welcome to take the hint!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> My last post should have read Poncho, not Poco, although anybody is welcome to take the hint!


I've got an old file I could give you. After all you saw what Crash can do with an old file right?

----------


## Sarge47

Come to think of it I have a couple of old files myself, maybe I ought to send them to him.... :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Come to think of it I have a couple of old files myself, maybe I ought to send them to him....


Sarge you might be able to work out a deal. For X number of Files you get a knife. Jes' Sayin'....

----------


## finallyME

> Sarge you might be able to work out a deal. For X number of Files you get a knife. Jes' Sayin'....


Now, that is an idea.  Crash, how many files do you need for me to get just the blade, no handle, or the entire knife with handle?

----------


## Ken

> now, That Is An Idea. Crash, How Many Files Do You Need For Me To Get Just The Blade, No Handle, Or The Entire Knife With Handle?


999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,99  9,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,  999,999,999,999,999,999,999

----------


## Rick

> For X number of Files you get a knife.


Egads!!! Those wouldn't be the ..... X Files would they?

----------


## panch0

I am number 38! Crash that is some great work on the knife and sheath as well. You have snatched the pebble from the hand grasshopper!

----------


## Camp10

Well, I was going to stay out and just watch but if PanchO is jumping in then so will I!!  Great Knife Crash!! I'm in...please!

----------


## Boker

I just realized pocomoonskyeyes is sucking up by making this list.  I move he be disqualified.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Camp10

> I just realized pocomoonskyeyes is sucking up by making this list.  I move he be disqualified.


he might take his list with him if he goes...

----------


## Boker

Quick, someone copy the list.

----------


## gryffynklm

I think Crash has more integrity then that.

See, thats how you suck up.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I think Crash has more integrity then that.
> 
> See, thats how you suck up.



 Well done!  :clap:

----------


## Boker

> *I think Crash has more integrity then that.
> *
> See, thats how you suck up.




 At least when I say it I mean it.  Not just sarcasm.... :Sneaky2:

----------


## gryffynklm

So, you don't think Crash has integrity?

You are the one who implied that sucking up would work. 

There was no sarcasm, read crashes posts it's obvious they are well thought out and often demonstrate that he is a man of integrity. 

If you could make out sarcasm, it was directed at myself.

settle down.

----------


## Boker

> So, you don't think Crash has integrity?
> 
> You are the one who implied that sucking up would work. 
> 
> There was no sarcasm, read crashes posts it's obvious they are well thought out and often demonstrate that he is a man of integrity. 
> 
> If you could make out sarcasm, it was directed at myself.
> 
> settle down.





 Lol, I was trying to outsuck up you.

----------


## crashdive123

> read crashes posts it's obvious they are well thought out


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I say we ban all three of them for...

1. Insinuating that Crash can be swayed (I've seen him, he can't sway)
2. Being argumentative
3. Giving me better odds on the knife.

----------


## gryffynklm

Now Rick is implying you can't dance. Why are these guys so down on you.  


moving from suck up to kis.....

never mind. 

Boker:

OOOhhh!! LOL

----------


## Rick

Imply he can't dance?! Did you actually read my post? I came out and said it. Imply....Pffft.

----------


## crashdive123

I can dance.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I can dance.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Dang! That's alot better, than how I look when I try to dance! :Blushing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK0Q2...eature=related

----------


## Barefoot

count me in  :Wink:

----------


## trax

> Dang! That's alot better, than how I look when I try to dance!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK0Q2...eature=related


aww, you danced just fine there 2dumb. That's you in the dress right?

----------


## Ken

> Just so you know, I've met Crash. I think I have a better Chance of talking the President into kissing my rear end on the 50 yard line of the Superbowl at Half-Time, than swaying him (Crash) with flattery or Bribery or whatever. You would have to meet him to understand. It's something you can read in his body language as much as his words. I trust Crash to do what is right no matter what. No I'm just trying to make things easier on everyone. I like being helpful every now and then, Makes me feel like I am contributing some service that helps out. It is a reward in and of itself... contributing to the Community.


*Now THAT was a good suck-up, poco! *

----------


## Rick

You do notice that he stuffed in the middle of that post. Trying camouflage it. It was a sneaky suck up if you ask me.

----------


## Ken

> You do notice that he stuffed in the middle of that post. Trying camouflage it. It was a sneaky suck up if you ask me.


That's what made it so good.  Fawning, obsequious, admiring.......  pretty much all of the "non-physical requirements" set forth in one simple paragraph.   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Just an update - I'll be out of town this weekend, and want to get the knofe shipped before I do, so if there are no objections - I will move the drawing up to tomorrow around mid day.  Then all I'll need is the address of the winner so I can get it out on Friday.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

OK if you think so! I'm not in an argumentative mood tonight. Ken did I just hear you hit the floor? Stargazer run over there and check on Ken!! I didn't "hide it", I highlighted it!! Why is it when you say something that you really believe, people think you are sucking up. I'm no Sycophant...  just ask some of my past bosses!! :Innocent:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

Crash, if it will help, you can just drop the knife off at my house on the way past. What? I'm just trying to be helpful. Jeeeeze, what a surly crowd.

----------


## Ken

> Just an update - I'll be out of town this weekend.........


........hand delivering my list to Santa, as I do every year.  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Stargazer

> *Now THAT was a good suck-up, poco! *


I think its more than just a suck up. It read more like a man crush to me. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Now that's just sick. Funny. But sick.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I think its more than just a suck up. It read more like a man crush to me.


In a way I guess you could be right. I do admire positive qualities,such as integrity and others.I guess I also have a "man-crush on all our soldiers "over there" doing what they feel is right and honorable. Likewise several Authors for the principle they put forth and the emotions they provoke. You could throw Santa Clause (and Crash) in for Generosity as well. WOW! I guess I have a lot of "Man-Crushes". :Sneaky2:  :Innocent:  It's OK my masculinity isn't threatened in the least. I know where I draw the line. LOL

----------


## gryffynklm

Birds of a feather. Its like knowing someone has your back because of the who they are. Its reflected in their posts.

----------


## Boker

> Thanks Crash!
> 
>  The list so far...
> 
> 1) Ken
> 2) Boker
> 3) Sarky
> 4) Rick
> 5) Sarge
> ...



 I was making a joke.  Put your name back on that list!!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I know you were making a joke. It's OK, I have several knives.... Just not a Crash made...Or a Panch0 made or some others that I would like to own. Especially from members, more for "sentimental reasons" than anything else. I don't mind stepping aside, Really. It's not just what you said. I got to thinking and I DID win a knife at the Jamboree,so really it's more fair if I step aside and give someone else a chance. It's the right thing to do whether anyone said anything or not. I don't mind, really I don't. Rick didn't win a Knife at Jamboree, Old soldier did but it (A Crash-made I might add) was stolen so they both should be in the drawing.
  Have faith in me Brother,One day I will own a Crash made. I may have to buy or barter or (heaven forbid) beg for one but one day I will own one, one way or the other. Same with one of Panch0's knives. I don't Need it but I want it. Different thing, especially in light of the fact that I won a knife in a Forum-related activity. Cool?

----------


## Boker

> I know you were making a joke. It's OK, I have several knives.... Just not a Crash made...Or a Panch0 made or some others that I would like to own. Especially from members, more for "sentimental reasons" than anything else. I don't mind stepping aside, Really. It's not just what you said. I got to thinking and I DID win a knife at the Jamboree,so really it's more fair if I step aside and give someone else a chance. It's the right thing to do whether anyone said anything or not. I don't mind, really I don't. Rick didn't win a Knife at Jamboree, Old soldier did but it (A Crash-made I might add) was stolen so they both should be in the drawing.
>   Have faith in me Brother,One day I will own a Crash made. I may have to buy or barter or (heaven forbid) beg for one but one day I will own one, one way or the other. Same with one of Panch0's knives. I don't Need it but I want it. Different thing, especially in light of the fact that I won a knife in a Forum-related activity. Cool?


 Fine, remove my name too.  Other folks are more deserving.  Besides; I'd just set it on a shelf where someone else might use it as it was designed.  Now, lets raffle off Ken!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Fine, remove my name too.  Other folks are more deserving.  Besides; I'd just set it on a shelf where someone else might use it as it was designed.  Now, lets raffle off Ken!!


Hey you only have a 1:39 chance. There is nothing wrong with a display,especially on a custom made knife. Let's leave it there and see where the dice fall. I am almost willing to bet,that if both of our names were in there,neither of us would win it.LOL Not if your luck has been running like mine lately. You ARE deserving. You fall within the guidelines Crash set forth, Right?

We won't get much if we raffle Ken off.... No one could to afford to feed him! LOL

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Thanks Crash!

 The list so far...

1) Ken
2) Boker
3) Sarky
4) Rick
5) Sarge
6) Mcgyver
7) Nell67
8) Pal334
9) Cowgirlup
10) Gryffynklm
11) Owl Girl
12) Ole W Va Coot
13) Batch
14) CowboySurvival
15) Equus
16) Bladen
17) Aflineman
18) Oldsoldier
19) Canid
20) Nightshade
21) FinallyMe
22) Tipacanoe
23) Geronimo
24) Oly
25) Stargazer
26) KLKAK
27) Tonester
28) Hunter63
29) YourComfortingCompany
30) rwc1969
31) Red Lake
32) Avenged
33) Stargazer
34) 2Dumb2Kwit
35) CabinGirl
36) RangerXanatos
37) Panch0
38) Camp 10
39) Barefoot
Sorry if I mis-spelled anyone's name. 
Thanks Crash this is awfully nice of you. Do you have any certain time you plan on closing this? Just so everyone knows and has a chance to act before it is too late. I numbered them in case you want to use a random number generator to make things easier.

I Guess I will keep updating the list and then deleting my old post w/list.

Just so you know, I've met Crash. I think I have a better Chance of talking the President into kissing my rear end on the 50 yard line of the Superbowl at Half-Time, than swaying him (Crash) with flattery or Bribery or whatever. You would have to meet him to understand. It's something you can read in his body language as much as his words. I trust Crash to do what is right no matter what. No I'm just trying to make things easier on everyone. I like being helpful every now and then, Makes me feel like I am contributing some service that helps out. It is a reward in and of itself... contributing to the Community. 

There is no way I would want the job Crash,Sarge and Rick have. But I do want to have a vital part in this community. So I'll just settle on pitching in, when and where I can. BTW I know you were just playing/kidding around, I'm explaining more for the "Lurkers/Guests" than anyone here. Maybe they will join!


I second that motion. 
Don't worry I'll still keep the list up to date. I know Crash better than that. I know there is nothing I could say that would sway his decision, but some might not understand even on the slight chance I did win. Besides I did win a knife this Summer and although it isn't a Crash knife. It is a Knife that I won at Jamboree. So I am officially disqualified. Even though I am not an official! LOL

Well since no one has entered I deleted my name/withdrew from the drawing.
Good Luck Everyone!!

----------


## oldsoldier

> Now, lets raffle off Ken!!


Shoot boker we'd likely have to take up a collection to PAY someone to take him :Innocent:

----------


## Stargazer

> In a way I guess you could be right. I do admire positive qualities,such as integrity and others.I guess I also have a "man-crush on all our soldiers "over there" doing what they feel is right and honorable. Likewise several Authors for the principle they put forth and the emotions they provoke. You could throw Santa Clause (and Crash) in for Generosity as well. WOW! I guess I have a lot of "Man-Crushes". It's OK my masculinity isn't threatened in the least. I know where I draw the line. LOL


I couldn't agree with you more.I think the above quote shows a great deal of respect you have for them.

If I offended you I apologise.That was not my intentions at all.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I couldn't agree with you more.I think the above quote shows a great deal of respect you have for them.
> 
> If I offended you I apologise.That was not my intentions at all.


No offense at all!! LOL I just hadn't thought of it that way!!

BTW there are at least 5 "Lurkers/Guests" watching this thread. I've noticed that several have joined today. Maybe more will?? C'Mon y'all I think from reading this one thread that y'all can see we are a friendly bunch!! Look at the Tutorials and read some old posts there's a LOT to learn here!!

----------


## Ken

> Now, lets raffle off Ken!!





> Shoot boker we'd likely have to take up a collection to PAY someone to take him


 :Sneaky2:   Go ahead.  Raffle me off.  Then what are you gonna' do, when you don't have good old Ken to kick around anymore?   :Innocent: 




> We won't get much if we raffle Ken off.... No one could to afford to feed him! LOL


I don't see any of you guys starving........  :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

I just did the drawing (no, I did not remove any names from it).  2D2K - pm me with your particulars and I'll get it in the mail tomorrow.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Congratulations 2D2K!!!

----------


## Ken

> I just did the drawing (no, I did not remove any names from it). 2D2K - pm me with your particulars and I'll get it in the mail tomorrow.


And now you all know why I've been screaming to have that guy BANNED!   :Sneaky2: 

Congratulations, 2dumb.  Very kind of you, Crash!   :Smile:

----------


## cowgirlup

YAY!  Enjoy your new knife 2D2k!!! :Online2long:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I just did the drawing (no, I did not remove any names from it).  2D2K - pm me with your particulars and I'll get it in the mail tomorrow.


YOU Lucky Dog!!!!
Congrats 2D2K!!!
 See I told ya' Crash would not be swayed! Even kept my name in AFTER I withdrew! Now that's honor and Integrity!
Thanks Crash!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Go ahead.  Raffle me off.  Then what are you gonna' do, when you don't have good old Ken to kick around anymore?  
> 
> I don't see any of you guys starving........


Ken we would just be cheaper to feed,even if we ate more than you!! :Innocent: 
 I don't eat Lobster :Sneaky2: .

----------


## Ken

> Folks This Is TODAY!!! If you haven't signed up, NOW is the time to do so!! I will have to leave shortly and likely will not be back before the drawing. SO I am trying to get this as up to date as I can.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!!!
> Thanks Crash!
> 
> The list so far...
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!!


Keep up with the program, will ya', poco?   :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Keep up with the program, will ya', poco?


WHAT on Earth are you talking about??? :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> Ken we would just be cheaper to feed,even if we ate more than you!!
>  I don't eat Lobster.


I do!  Did I ever mention how good the baked, stuffed lobsters from Milano's are?

----------


## Ken

> I don't eat Lobster.


You should.  It makes you a much more lovable person.  Just look at me!   :Smile:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I do!  Did I ever mention how good the baked, stuffed lobsters from Milano's are?


But do you eat them 6 times a month?? PLUS all the other "Extravagant" meals he constantly posts?

----------


## Ken

> I do! Did I ever mention how good the baked, stuffed lobsters from Milano's are?


Another place I need to try out.  Where's Milano's?   :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Love to stick around and "Chat" but I really have to go now. Sorry y'all. 
AGAIN Congratulations 2D2K!!

----------


## Ken

> WHAT on Earth are you talking about???


Deleted ANOTHER post, huh, poco?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Deleted ANOTHER post, huh, poco?


Had to to cut down on clutter and repetitive/late posts all throughout the thread. Tried to keep it as Current as possible.

----------


## Ken

> But do you eat them 6 times a month?? PLUS all the other "Extravagant" meals he constantly posts?


And exactly what is wrong with supporting local fishermen?   :Sneaky2: 

Gotta' run now.  Court at 2:00.  60 miles from here.....   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Stargazer

Congrats 2D :airhorn:  :Thumbup:

----------


## aflineman

Congratulations 2D2k! And Thanks Crash! That was truly kind and very enjoyable.
Enjoyable like a lottery ticket, but even more so because; 
1. Better odds. 
2. Cheaper (for me) 
3. Something truly one of a kind (anyone can get money).

Thanks again,
Craig

----------


## Swamprat1958

As usual I am a day late and a dollar short.  Congrats 2d2k.

----------


## gryffynklm

Congrats 2D2K, use it for the good of mankind

Thank you Santa Crash very nice of you

Poco  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## trax

Congratulations 2d on the win, congratulations Crash on being so kind as to create this possibility and THANK YOU TRAX for staying out of the draw so someone else could win! (OK, just kidding, I just figured me and another knife was kind of like the shipping coal to Newcastle thing....)

----------


## hunter63

Thanks Crash to the fun!!!!!
Congrats  2d2k........Your gonna like it.

I almost felt bad about getting in the drawing, 'cuse Crash and I did work a deal awile back, so I do own one of his works of art.

----------


## Boker

Congrats 2d2k

----------


## Rick

Well I ain't congratulating him. Who does a guy have to buy off to win something around here anyway?! I mean, what's this world coming to when a guy like 2D wins a knife. Are we even sure he can handle it safely? 

Oh, okay. I'll congratulate him but I ain't gonna like it!

Congratulations 2D. May you use it in good health. And thanks Crash for a very generous offer along with a little fun.

----------


## Ken

> Well I ain't congratulating him. Who does a guy have to buy off to win something around here anyway?! I mean, what's this world coming to when a guy like 2D wins a knife. Are we even sure he can handle it safely? 
> 
> Oh, okay. I'll congratulate him but I ain't gonna like it!
> 
> Congratulations 2D. May you use it in good health. And thanks Crash for a very generous offer along with a little fun.


What are you complaining about?  He said he was gonna' give you the knife to ban me.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Holy crap! I guess all the years of not winning anything, have finally paid off! LOL

 Thanks a ton, crash...and all you folks that have sent congrats. :Blushing: 

 I promise to only use it for good, and to take good care of it. :Smile:

----------


## Camp10

Congrats 2D!!

----------


## Geronimo!

> Holy crap! I guess all the years of not winning anything, have finally paid off! LOL
> 
>  Thanks a ton, crash...and all you folks that have sent congrats.
> 
>  I promise to only use it for good, and to take good care of it.


Congrats!!

----------


## Ken

Just wait until the first time he nicks his finger with that knife.  The law suits will be flying.  He's gonna' sue everybody here.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## oly

Congrats 2D.
I here that the mail is really slow over there so crash should send it to me for safe keeping until they correct the problem :Innocent:

----------


## nell67

> Shoot boker we'd likely have to take up a collection to PAY someone to take him


OS,why you wanna shoot boker???Wouldn't that be like illegal and just plain mean?

----------


## nell67

Congrats 2D.

Shame on you Rick.

Thanks Mr Santa Crash.

And many thanks to poco,for keeping it straight for crash!

----------


## Rick

Oly, we had a strong wind the other night and some ne'er-do-well took advantage of the night and the wind and killed dozens of Santa's all through the neighborhood. The next morning was a sad, sad sight with dead Santas laying everywhere. Little kids had their sad faces pressed against the cold school bus windows where their tears froze them against the glass. But that's a whole nuther story.

----------


## Rick

Oh, stop it, Nell! Don't encourage him.

----------


## Ken

> Congrats 2D.
> 
> And many thanks to poco,for keeping it straight for crash!





> Oh, stop it, Nell! Don't encourage him.


Yeah, Nell.  He doesn't need our encouragement.  He needs our help.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## nell67

> Oh, stop it, Nell! Don't encourage him.


Don't encourage who Rick??

Crash for being so generous??

Poco for being so helpful???Hmmm???

----------


## Ken

> Don't encourage who Rick??
> 
> Crash for being so generous??
> 
> Poco for being so helpful???Hmmm???


Poco for being so "helpful."   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

2D. We don't congratulate him. We admonish him.

----------


## rwc1969

Congrats 2d2k. You lucky dog. :eyepoke:  Don't poke yer eye out.

----------


## oly

I would blame all that hot wind on 2D :Innocent:

----------


## panch0

Congrats to the winner! That knife will be worth alot more in the future at the rate that Crash is improving. A collectors item for sure.

----------


## rebel

Congratulations 2d2k.  That's a sweet lookin' knife!

----------


## Sarge47

(through clenched jaw.)  Yeah, congrats 2D...(sniff)...I never win anything...(stifling a sob.)...if you were a real wolf you'd send that to your favorite mod, meaning me, then...(sob)...I'd watch your back, keep the other mods from banning you when Ken sends one of them the Bryco, which was a piece of crap the day it was manufactured, as a bribe to ban you.  That is, all except Rick 'cuz he out-ranks me..... :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> (through clenched jaw.) Yeah, congrats 2D...(sniff)...I never win anything...(stifling a sob.)...if you were a real wolf you'd send that to your favorite mod, meaning me, then...(sob)...I'd watch your back, keep the other mods from banning you *when Ken sends one of them the Bryco*, which was a piece of crap the day it was manufactured, as a bribe to ban you. That is, all except Rick 'cuz he out-ranks me.....


I was thinking more in terms of the .357 and the Mossberg - which is getting to be a collectors item.

----------


## Ken

:Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sarge47

> I was thinking more in terms of the .357 and the Mossberg - which is getting to be a collectors item.


those names are a lot shorter than "Bryco, which was a piece of crap the day it was manufactured."  What was that company thinking?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> those names are a lot shorter than "Bryco, which was a piece of crap the day it was manufactured." What was that company thinking?


My bad.  It's the Remington 12C that's getting kinda' rare.   :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> those names are a lot shorter than "Bryco, which was a piece of crap the day it was manufactured." What was that company thinking?


It wasn't.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## oly

I hope crash sends 2D a plastic knife that kids play with so he don't hurt himself. I kinda get a kick out of the guy so I don't wont to see him get hurt.
 :Smile:

----------


## oldsoldier

Congrats, 2D enjoy!!!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Congrats 2D.
> 
> Shame on you Rick.
> 
> Thanks Mr Santa Crash.
> 
> And many thanks to poco,for keeping it straight for crash!


 No problem Nell It was my pleasure.



> Yeah, Nell.  He doesn't need our encouragement.  He needs our help.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 OK Ken you tried. I do not suffer from sycophantism . If you go back and LOOK you will see that I left instructions on HOW to continue the list for anyone that wanted to. I Think RX was the only one that did. You Could have done it if you hadn't been so busy trying to think up new ways to bash the one who ended up winning the knife anyway!!  Ah the fickle finger of fate is pointing at you and laughing.






> Congrats to the winner! That knife will be worth alot more in the future at the rate that Crash is improving. A collectors item for sure.


Yeah that is why I have got to get off my duff and get one of yours too!!

----------


## Pal334

> I just did the drawing (no, I did not remove any names from it).  2D2K - pm me with your particulars and I'll get it in the mail tomorrow.


Must have missed this post. Congrats 2D!!!!!!!!

----------


## oly

My wife said that she is happy I lost. I run with scissors ya know.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Must have missed this post. Congrats 2D!!!!!!!!


Thanks, Pal!




> My wife said that she is happy I lost. I run with scissors ya know.


LOL....I'm waiting for crash to just post a picture of the knife in the 2D2K vs Ken thread, and say..."well, that's where you always end up". :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## canid

congrats 2d.

----------

